# imac G4 tournesol ecran grisé



## topy (22 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tout le monde

J'ai un imac g4 1.25 mhz tournesol et il ne démarre plus ou plutôt il démarre j'entends le proc gratter, le lecteur est opérationnel enfin il s'ouvre et se ferme au clavier, et le bong retentit au démarrage, mais l'écran reste grisé.Aidez moi si quelqu'un connait cette panne , merci
A+


----------



## CBi (22 Décembre 2006)

Le problème le plus simple à résoudre serait que le OS X soit simplement "grippé".  

As-tu essayé de démarrer, après avoir introduit le CD système d'origine, en appuyant sur la touche C, ce qui devrait le faire démarrer sur le CD ?


----------



## topy (22 Décembre 2006)

Non 
car je n'ai plus le cd d'origine 
merci

resalut
serait il possible de prendre un autre cd mac osx et de regarder si il demarre, je m'excuse pour la question mais je ne m'y connais pas bien
merci A+


----------



## Alan571 (22 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,



topy a dit:


> Bonjour à tout le monde
> 
> J'ai un imac g4 1.25 mhz tournesol et il ne démarre plus ou plutôt il démarre j'entends le proc gratter, le lecteur est opérationnel enfin il s'ouvre et se ferme au clavier, et le bong retentit au démarrage, mais l'écran reste grisé.Aidez moi si quelqu'un connait cette panne , merci
> A+



Ton écran est grisé ou reste-t-il noir ?
Si c'est Noir, tu as un problème de carte vidéo, problème connu sur ce matériel ?
J'ai eu ce problème avec mon iMac.

As-tu essayé de Zapper la PRAM "Pomme-alt-P-R" jusqu'à entendre 5 fois le signal de démarrage du Mac.


----------



## topy (23 Décembre 2006)

Salut
oui j'ai effectué celà, j'ai aussi enlevé puis remis les barettes mémoire une à une en essayant de redemarrer entre chaque insertion, j'ai debranché et rebranché la carte graphique si c'est bien celle qui est sur la carte mère fixée par 2 vis et relié par un petit connecteur .
Au fait l'écran n'est pas noir complet mais on voit qu'il y a un léger éclairage , c'est pour celà que j'ai écrit grisé . Moi aussi je pensais à la carte graphique mais si je veux en acheter une où faut il s'adresser ?
à moins que ce ne soit l'écran??
Mais démarrerait il si l'écran était out ? je dis démarrerai car j'entends le proc gratter comme si le démarrage s'effectuait. En tout cas merci de m'aider je deviens fou avec celà!!!
Toi ton écran était il noir complet ? l'ordi démarrait il ? faisait il le bong au démarrage ?
A+ et encore merci


----------



## Alan571 (23 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Pour moi, l'iMac d&#233;marrait, j'entendais le "dong" de d&#233;marrage, le disque tourner, le clavier s'allumer, la souris aussi, &#233;jection cd fonctionn&#233;, mais pas d'&#233;cran. 

Un test &#224; faire, seulement si tu as activ&#233; le double &#233;cran, est de branch&#233; un autre &#233;cran avec l'adaptateur d'un iBook G4. Pour voir si c'est l'&#233;cran ou la carte vid&#233;o. 

La carte que tu as d&#233;mont&#233; doit &#234;tre le modem 56K. Car la vid&#233;o est int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; la carte m&#232;re. voir ton autre message "achet&#233; une carte m&#232;re".


----------



## topy (23 Décembre 2006)

resalut
 d'abord le double affichage n'est pas activé et je suis un peu seul car tout le monde a des pc autour de moi donc pas moyen de tester l'écran !!
quel est le prix approximatif de la carte mère ?? où la trouver ?? et est ce qu'il suffit de la changer physiquement sans manip logiciel ou firmware ??
Merci A+


----------



## Alan571 (23 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

Apple Center ou sur internet. logic board iMac G4

Apr&#232;s le reste, je ne peux te r&#233;pondre.


----------



## Alan571 (23 Décembre 2006)

As-tu essay&#233; de r&#233;initialis&#233; la PMU.


----------



## topy (23 Décembre 2006)

C'est de la folie la carte mère 350 et l'écran 450 euros je crois qu'il vaut mieux en chercher un autre non
merci A+


----------



## topy (23 Décembre 2006)

Que faut il faire pour la réinitialiser ??  merci


----------



## Alan571 (23 Décembre 2006)

R&#233;initialis&#233; PMU doc APPLE


----------



## topy (23 Décembre 2006)

Oui j'ai fait cette manip que je n'ai pas renouvellé d'ailleurs car il disent de n'appuyer qu'une seule fois 
Merci tu me donnes l'impression d'avancer ..
.....


----------



## Alan571 (23 Décembre 2006)

Sinc&#232;res condol&#233;ances !!!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
pas bon signe ton souci

un truc m'intrigue


> l'&#233;cran n'est pas noir complet mais on voit qu'il y a un l&#233;ger &#233;clairage , c'est pour cel&#224; que j'ai &#233;crit gris&#233;



est ce que tu discernes , m&#234;me vaguement , quelque chose ( bureau , menu finder , dock etc)?

car alors c'est peut etre un d&#233;faut de retro-eclairage

As tu tout simplement tenter de
- demarrer depuis le CD
- faire un Apple hardware test

( si tu peux , &#224; faire et indiquer les conclusions)

mais ca sent assez  le probleme hardware , lequel?  c'est trop t&#244;t pour dire


----------



## Alan571 (23 Décembre 2006)

Quand mon iMac est tomb&#233; en panne, l'&#233;cran &#233;tait aussi gris&#233; comme si il n'y avait pas de r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage mais c'&#233;tait la carte vid&#233;o. Donc changement complet de la carte m&#232;re.


----------



## topy (23 Décembre 2006)

Salut
je me suis approché au plus prés de l'écran pour voir si je distinguais le bureau mais rien ; et j'ai contacté le gars qui me l'avait vendu pour récupérer le cd d'origine j'espère qu'il le retrouveras , mais existe t il un moyen pour le faire booter sur un autre cd ??
Merci a tout à l'heure je dois m'absenter la famille me demande à table
A+


----------

